# House with all tile and hardwood floors/baby learning to walk?



## mommacanary (Aug 26, 2006)

Has anyone had a house w/ all hard floors and had a baby learn to walk on those? (tile and/or hardwood floors)

I'm just wondering if they hurt themselves more falling down when learning to walk? And does anyone who had this have any advice on how to make learning to walk safer?


----------



## sunbaby (Sep 30, 2002)

we have mostly tile and hard wood in our house, and ds, who crawled and furniture cruised early (6 mo), was kinda late to walk(14 mo). he began walking a day or two after we got some big floor covering rugs. i think he wouldnt have been badly injured by the floor or anything, but who would want to fall on tile again and again? so in your position, i would just keep an eye on dc, and if she seems reluctant, try making it more welcoming to her.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

We have hardwood floors and a 16 month old. Most of the time when he fell over onto the floor, he either just sat down on his butt (big cloth diapers are great!) or fell forward and stuck his hands out to hold his head up. He whacked his head MUCH more often on the walls and furniture.

I should add that I think it's important NOT to put socks or indoor shoes on the babe if you have hardwood floors, because socks and shoes are more slippery than bare feet.


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tamagotchi* 
We have hardwood floors and a 16 month old. Most of the time when he fell over onto the floor, he either just sat down on his butt (big cloth diapers are great!) or fell forward and stuck his hands out to hold his head up. He whacked his head MUCH more often on the walls and furniture.









:

When our little one started walking she never once got a bruise or big "owie." We have hardwood and tile floors. She got a heck of a lot more bruises when she was cruising and knocking into furniture at that stage. As the PP said, our DD would usually fall either on her butt (and, yeah, those big cloth diaper butts make a cushy landing!) or put her hands out in front of her to catch her fall if she toppled forward.


----------



## mommacanary (Aug 26, 2006)

Did the floor rugs help?

Bare feet,that's a good idea. Hardwood floors are so slick.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

I worried more about obstacles with hard corners. The floor was never really an issue. Our kids mostly fell on their bums. It was when they fell forward against something like a table that sucked!


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

yep, I would second the cloth diapers and bare feet. Other than that, I don't think you'll have any issues. DS2 walked early (9 mos) and it was the furniture that gave him the biggest problem.

Toddlers aren't very far from the ground already, so the falling isn't a big deal


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

DD walked at 12 months we have all hardwood and tile--no rugs anywhere. It wasn't an issue at all. Also she wore/wears soft soled shoes (like robeez) around the house and we had/have no problems with them being slippy.


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

We actually have more problem with the few area rugs that we have over the hardwood floors--the edges of the rugs sometimes get turned up and he trips on them. Other than that, like the others have said, it's more about falling into furniture than onto the floor.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I found that bare feet or socks with non-skid soles helped with our hard floors. Soft soled shoes (like Robeez) were good too if it was cold.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We never had a problem with our hardwood and tile floors either.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dillonandmarasmom* 
I worried more about obstacles with hard corners. The floor was never really an issue. Our kids mostly fell on their bums. It was when they fell forward against something like a table that sucked!

Yeah, I agree. I put some of those safety corner thingies to soften the edges of tables. Other than that I just let her go.


----------



## Apryl Srissa (Oct 1, 2005)

We've now gone through two at that stage with wood floors. Our only problem is during the start of crawling, pushing off is slippery, sometimes even barefooted, but that's it. They've fallen, but no more than my oldest did in a carpeted house.


----------



## lactavia (Aug 25, 2005)

My ds runs around on the hardfloor and it wasn't bad at all. I just made sure he was bare foot or with sneakers on - other then that I just sat back and watched him slide around until he got the hang of it. He's a champ now.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

We had a house with hardwood floors when dd1 was a baby.

Second house (dd2 and dd3) has slate floors....

All three kids survived it. I don't even remember any injuries actually.


----------

